# Custom built legs for very large glass tabletop



## joeyboy (Apr 10, 2007)

May've mentioned it earlier, but I intended to lay mortar on the tops of the legs, set some marble tiles, then (while the mud was wet) lay the table, letting it squeeze the marble down as it needed to. This would've provided the best fit.

I couldn't find any clear, rubber sheeting to put over the marble though, so instead of that I just put some white rubber sheeting over the bases. We laid the table on it, and one of the legs had only like 15% contact with the glass. Baaaaaad. So we laid some mortar on teh low spot, put the rubber white piece back on, and laid the table again.

I've gotta say that I love everything about this, except those awful looking white squares. It's almost certain that at some point (when some of the more important renovations are done) I'll just lift the table and do some nice tiles for the tops of the legs, but this'll have to work for now. 

I love the look of this. I've wanted this table for probably almost 10 years (anyone seen that scene in face/off, where there's the shootout in the bald guy's amazing loft/building/house? He has this low, large glass table that's got statues as legs. Not only is that my favorite residence I've ever seen, but that specific part of it was my favorite detail. Now I've got mine! Hell yeah!:jester:


----------



## truckerwoman48 (Jul 7, 2007)

They're GREAT!


----------



## joeyboy (Apr 10, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Oh gawd.... 

That's terrible!






*Just kidding....:laughing: *


Kudos on a neat idea.


----------



## joeyboy (Apr 10, 2007)

hahaha thanks!


----------



## tkristi (Nov 28, 2007)

hmmmm thats cool...


----------



## joeyboy (Apr 10, 2007)

lol I can't even tell if you meant that seriously or not because of the emoticon!

Either way I love it, it's a table very much like I've wanted for many, many years (seen the movie 'face/off'? That dude's place, the one with the big shootout, it's like a converted warehouse, that's my favorite place in the world. The table he has upstairs in the loft is a large glass table like that w/ cooler legs than mine, but ever since that movie I've loved his place and that table especially, now I got mine :thumbsup: )


----------



## Mrnagrom (Oct 7, 2008)

thats got to be the weirdest thing i've ever seen.


----------

